# Fiat/Autotrail driving lamps



## cunny (Aug 7, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can purchase two small round driving lamps for my 2008 Autotrail cheyenne.Dont want to pay fiat prices. Or can someone tell me what make they are.
Thanks Cunny.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Have you tried E-Bay or the ATOC? But I think because it is the new one you might find second hand ones difficult to source.


----------

